
Ask HN: AlphaGo vs. Human – When rules are tweaked? - ankurdhama
Who do you think will win the game of Go, AlphaGo or human, in case just before the game start some of the rules of the game are changed&#x2F;added&#x2F;deleted?
======
c3534l
I don't think alphaGo really has rules programmed into it in the traditional
sense. It has a bunch of matrices and a monte carlo search tree. The trainind
consists of figuring out which numbers should be in the matrices. If you
changed the rules, it would have no capacity to understand such a thing.

~~~
ankurdhama
Right. Also it would be interesting to analyse how the human player intuition
that was developed over period of time playing with old rule will handle the
new rules.

